# Subconscious Aiming



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

I've read the book (Terry Wunderle) Read what I can online (braden Gellenthien) and know I'm guilty of not doing all the things associated with it, drills practice methods etc. My questions are in regard to shot sequence and wrapping my mind around it to fully understand. I have used different shot sequences I.E. Draw, align shoulder, elbow, center scope housing, dot, Relax and pull, etc. It's easier to do shot sequence than describe, other times I have used aiming as last part of shot sequence. I'm looking for input from any old pros (top level amateur archers) who have an understanding of Subconscious Aiming. I think I have a clue but not sure if the aha moment, light bulb has gone off yet to say i fully understand what they are doing. Thanks!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

My .02

The mind is self centering. As part of the process when the site acquires the target - the shooter should allow the dot/pin to self center on the target while rest of process is completed. Too many times once the pin hits the target the remainder of the setting up for the shot is left behind. This will require the shooter to go from set up - to target - back to set up - back to target. This lengthens the shot timing. The archer should go to the target once - that is when the set up is complete.

I have found that if the archer goes to the target too soon with a conscious aim this will break down the dynamics of the shot. The shot will become static. Once static it is very difficult to complete a fluid dynamic shot.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

subconsciously said:


> My .02
> 
> The mind is self centering. As part of the process when the site acquires the target - the shooter should allow the dot/pin to self center on the target while rest of process is completed. Too many times once the pin hits the target the remainder of the setting up for the shot is left behind. This will require the shooter to go from set up - to target - back to set up - back to target. This lengthens the shot timing. The archer should go to the target once - that is when the set up is complete.
> 
> I have found that if the archer goes to the target too soon with a conscious aim this will break down the dynamics of the shot. The shot will become static. Once static it is very difficult to complete a fluid dynamic shot.


I'm trying to comprehend what you are saying, getting it to sink in. Could you give me an example of your shot sequence, short version associated with subconscious aiming? I have done shot sequences where the word aim never was in it. I'm still a rookie, albeit an older rookie but trying to catch up. Thanks!


----------



## HIArcher (Mar 3, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Short version
Set feet
Load arrow
Set bow hand
Set-up
Anchor
Pin acquires target (subconscious aiming)
Transfer - relaxing bow hand arm, increasing back tension 
Release hand and arm are relaxed and trigger pre load is applied
Back tension increasing 
Go to target- focus -aim whatever you want to call it 
Execute and follow through. 

It can be much more detailed. That’s a short version.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

subconsciously said:


> Short version
> Set feet
> Load arrow
> Set bow hand
> ...


I have read your first post a few times and your second posting was perfect. I'm thinking trigger preload would be getting to click on hinge. I changed to click a few months ago. Thanks!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

On the dynamic part of the shot - 

Staying dynamic means there is always constant motion. The draw is an external movement. Once at anchor the shot will stay dynamic with internal movement of back tension and expansion. Once in motion the shot should stay in motion. If the shot becomes static (say back tension stops) it is difficult to pick up where you left off. The shooter will have to come back from the target to start movement, then go back to the target again - interrupting the process. 

.02


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

subconsciously said:


> On the dynamic part of the shot -
> 
> Staying dynamic means there is always constant motion. The draw is an external movement. Once at anchor the shot will stay dynamic with internal movement of back tension and expansion. Once in motion the shot should stay in motion. If the shot becomes static (say back tension stops) it is difficult to pick up where you left off. The shooter will have to come back from the target to start movement, then go back to the target again - interrupting the process.
> 
> .02


I think that is what I was working on today. Sometimes working on one things something else slips. I started reminding myself that I shoot with more confidence, and easier to get through shot execution, get release to go off, even with click when I use my core muscles having back tension stay strong throughout the shot and not losing it or having to reapply it. Next time I work on shot sequence and form I'm going to see if I am building and staying in motion working through click. I have shot mostly hinge with no click, but middle of indoor season and seems like I'm more used to shooting with click at this point for indoor at least. I know some great coaches and Pro Archers do not like a click and a few top Pros use click. Do you have any thoughts on using click and applying these methods or don't like the click? Thanks subconsciously!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The click is merely a reference or starting point. I feel using a click is personal preference. The click is usually hit right after anchor and prior to going to the target. I would make sure you have even finger pressure across the release. I personally use back tension to hold the bow back but no to execute the shot. I use lan2 movement to execute. This gives me a better follow through. There are several ways to get the release to fire. I won’t go there as everyone has an opinion about how to do it.. Padgett has a lot of posts on here on AT which discuss the different ways to fire the release. You will just have to figure out what works for you. 

Write your process down. One of the best ways to remember something is to take notes. Write it down. Take notes after every practice session of whats working for you, what you need to work on and a plan on how you’re going to fix it. 


.02


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

subconsciously said:


> The click is merely a reference or starting point. I feel using a click is personal preference. The click is usually hit right after anchor and prior to going to the target. I would make sure you have even finger pressure across the release. I personally use back tension to hold the bow back but no to execute the shot. I use lan2 movement to execute. This gives me a better follow through. There are several ways to get the release to fire. I won’t go there as everyone has an opinion about how to do it.. Padgett has a lot of posts on here on AT which discuss the different ways to fire the release. You will just have to figure out what works for you.
> 
> Write your process down. One of the best ways to remember something is to take notes. Write it down. Take notes after every practice session of whats working for you, what you need to work on and a plan on how you’re going to fix it.
> 
> ...


ously!
Is the lan2 movement similar to imagining someone is directly behind you and trying to hit them with draw arm? It's something I read in Terry Wunderle book. Thanks subconsciously!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Credit Kisik Lee


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks subconsciously!


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

I think subconscious aiming cannot be achieved until you get the release to run on its own. Iv been really improving lately. Once i hit my anchor and settle in and start aiming the shot shoots itself.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

widow maker 223 said:


> I think subconscious aiming cannot be achieved until you get the release to run on its own. Iv been really improving lately. Once i hit my anchor and settle in and start aiming the shot shoots itself.


Once the release runs itself you are consciously aiming and execution is done by the subconscious. Basically the release is running the way it’s been trained. You can consciously do one thing at a time.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Bahh thats what i meant lol


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Aiming should be your conscious act and priority. You should work on a shot sequence so methodically and consistently- that it becomes run in the background by your subconscious. I'm currently going back and rebuilding my shot process to overcome a little release anticipation that has infected my shooting and scores. It happens to everyone if they shoot long enough in pressure situations. Whether they will admit it or not is another thing. And yes- its a variant of the many facets of target panic. And it all goes back to building a shot process and engine that is so ingrained- it runs in the background- while you focus entirely on aiming at the spot- not the pin. Good book on building a shot process is Core Archery by Larry Wise. Blank baling sucks- but it is my world right now....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

What subconsciously has, if your draw is too long you lose the movement to keep all moving. You can only draw so far.....


----------



## Cpacha (Jul 18, 2017)

Following


----------



## Krat516 (Jan 4, 2018)

Following


----------

